# compound bow question



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

My wife bought me a used Robin Hood Dynamo compound bow at a garage sale today. This is my first compound bow. I took it to a local archery dealer...he had nothing positive to say about it (I think that is because he wanted to sell me one of his new ones for a whole lot more money!) He recommended replacing the bowstring and the cable, but he did not know where to look to find a replacement cable. Any suggestions?

Does anyone know about Robin Hood bows? Is that a reputable brand? Is there any way I can find about about how old it is?

Thanks!

--Chris


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Must not be a real brand name as can not find anything about it online. You can not find some other sort of brand on it ?


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

If it is a reputable bow shop, he is probably giving you the straight poop. If the bow is twelve or more years old, or a brand that has features that are unique, he probably would have an impossible time of finding parts. Bows have evolved greatly in the past decade. Now a long bow (not a compound) would be a different story altogether. Good luck, and do get into archery. It's one of the more enjoyable ways of spending a lazy afternoon. I'm addicted.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Allen archery made the dynamo. Old design. I mean like 1970s old. I think allen introduced the world to compound bows in 1974 and if you have a first year Allen "Robin Hood Dynamo" it could be worth something to a collector. 

# Bow & Arrow publication Dec. 1975.
# Bow 7 Arrow publication of Apr. 1980.
# Advertising from Allen, The Original Compound Bow, Dec. 1975.
# Dynamo (Models M-10 Cheetah & Jim Cox Magnum) Instruction Manual Excert, mid-1970's.

http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/70.htm


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.azod.com/Archery/Archive/2001/The First Compound Bow.htm


----------



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

Drippingsprings,

Thanks for the info. The owner of the archery store told me he would never shoot an arrow with an older bow like that...concerned about the cable or string or the bow itself breaking.

I don't have any personal attachment to this bow (like I said, my wife found it at a yard sale!). If it is valuable in the hands of a collector, I will gladly exchange it for a newer bow. Do you have a website I could look up to see the bow's worth? Is there an online collector website you can refer me to? 

Thanks!

--Chris


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cables and strings are "generic" in that they are all made of the same materials, and only the lengths are different. They can be fabricated for ANY bow, but one that old isnt worth putting the money into, IMO

Also, a bow is a very personal weapon. It has to fit YOU, so getting one at a yard sale without knowing the draw length is not the best way to get started with one.

If you really want to learn to shoot a compound, spend the money to get a newer bow that is right for YOU. It doesnt have to be all that expensive, but it DOES have to fit


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

What IS dangerous on old bows is the limbs breaking/snapping...I don't know squat about bows,but my son saw this and said put it on a wall and buy a good bow.


----------



## meateater (Jul 6, 2018)

Did you ever get any info on this bow? I just found one in my uncle's attic but it looks like it needs a new bowstring and cables


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Nothing beats a good fitted bow, but having said that,....I have used a way to huge/heavy bear recurve when I was kid and cheap compound that had seen better days...if it is powerful enough and you can shoot it well, then whatever works works...….


I once killed a nice 10 point in the woods while smokin a cig,...he had flowed the smoke smell right up to me in silence, I looked to the right to see him when he got a snoot full of cig smoke and snorted, he was soo close it choked him up....LOL


You can make a mountain from a molehill fast when hunting......they will have you bathing in certain water, with certain soaps, wearing carbin filled scent blocking clothing and sprayin deer urine on yourself.



I have hunted in regular street clothes, washed with lavender scented soaps, wearing under arm deodorant with a antiquated equipment, sitting on the ground smoking a cig and done fine....I have also not got one before...kinda the same as the Gucci hunters.


There are some circumstances where that sort of equipment is critical and makes a huge difference......I just never hunt in those types of situations, your needs might vary.


Mountains of deer have been and will be harvested by people in work overalls using some old hand me down bow or farm rifle.......smokin a gar or pipe after consuming some brandy for warmth...… 


Hunting device and some blaze orange...…….every thing else is optional...….


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I would not put any money into an old bow like that.
Good late model used compound bows are very available and can be purchased for a fraction of new cost. There are lots of avid archers out there that trade their rigs in every year or two for the current latest and greatest. Their two year old used stuff will be great equipment and typically will be already set up with all of the accessories; quiver, rest, sights, etc.


----------

